# Friday (as in Thursday) Night Ride to the Continent - 15th July



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2010)

Zut alors! We're going international!

Here's the deal

Set off from Hyde Park Corner at midnight on the 15th with sandwiches on board. We will try to storm the impregnable fortress that is Gatwick Airport, but the more likely bet is Pease Pottage Motorway Service Station, which, unusually for a motorway service station is on a B road.

Arrive Newhaven about 8, hang around in one of East Sussex' most scenic towns for a couple of hours, and catch the 11.00 ferry to Dieppe

Arrive Dieppe 16.00 and check in to Formule 1 hotel which is about three kilometres from the centre of Dieppe in an area best known for its warehouse shopping. The smarter ones amongst us would be advised to use the Hotel d'Anglais which is on the seafront.

Have a glass or two of vin rouge, watch the sun go down over the beach, go to sleep, and on Saturday morning mooch around the market which is really quite something. 

Here's the tricky bit. The ferries are not running to their normal timetable, and if you're coming back on Saturday the choices are 5.00 or 21.00. The later ferry gets in to Newhaven at midnight which means that it's a Saturday Night Ride from the Coast - or to Three Bridges or Gatwick for an early train. Those of us who are catching the Eurostar back to France that same morning had better get a move on....

I know that Els has booked ferry and hotel, and I believe Andrij and Stuart are coming to Dieppe as well. Some of you might simply want to make the trip to Newhaven which is a very decent ride - we turn left at Wivelsfield and go through some blissful countryside, and then through Lewes and down the west side of the river Ouse


----------



## StuartG (28 Jun 2010)

I'm up for it and Formule! Friday night. If the weather is good I fancy storming Paris on the Saturday. Its 100 miles from Dieppe and be right on my limit so it will be a steady 12mph plod between wine & cheese tastings to find another Formule1 on the outskirts. Then metro into Champ Elysees for the celebrations and Eurostar home.

It would be nice to have some friends ...


----------



## Andrij (28 Jun 2010)

*sigh*

I thought this wasn't happening, so haven't made any arrangements at work. It now transpires that July is going to be a tough month and I won't be able to get the time off. 

Oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jun 2010)

S'il vous plaît permettez-moi de me monter a velo avec vous, de Londres à Newhaven?


----------



## StuAff (28 Jun 2010)

Andrij said:


> *sigh*
> Oh well, maybe next year.



+1. Time off work might be a problem, but in any case I'm going out Sunday night....indeed, maybe next year.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jun 2010)

Je parle francais comme une vache espagnol. Je croix que 'je suis disponible'! 

Bag, stuff, organisation...getting into unknown territory here - maybe buy clothes over there and chuck them away later in the day... Paris might be nice - I'll have a thinky poo. 

"We're on our way."


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Jun 2010)

I was in two minds about this, having failed to ignite any enthusiasm last year and the year after (and having been summoned to a party in Provence on the Sunday), but there is some enthusiasm, and people have made arrangements, so we're going to give it a go.


----------



## frank9755 (29 Jun 2010)

Busy on the Friday night so I can't do the Dieppe bit, but would like to join the ride to Newhaven.

Is there anything open at Gatwick at 3-4 am? I spent a pleasant night sleeping on a bench in the South Terminal before an early flight a few weeks ago. All the eating houses seemed to close down around midnight, and a contractor took the opportunity to do some pneumatic drilling in the check-in hall while the place was quiet, which wasn't very considerate of him!

Frank


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jun 2010)

The "Costa a lot for a coffee" place is open throughout the night, as is the very well stocked M&S.


----------



## theclaud (29 Jun 2010)

What's with the avatar posture echo?


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Jun 2010)

Where am I expected to put my hands then?? 



Anyway, that's a photo from last year - I guess I ought to get a new one done but it's a question of getting the photographer to coordinate with the stylist and the location manager. You arty types know how it is.


----------



## TimO (29 Jun 2010)

I quite fancy the ride to Newhaven. I'm not sure about the bit across the Channel, especially given the slightly iffy schedule for the journey back, but I'll give that a think.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Jun 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> Zut alors! We're going international!
> 
> 
> <snip>
> and then through Lewes and down the west side of the river Arun




Won't be able to make this, but in the interests of geographical wossname, isn't that the Ouse, rather than the Arun?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Jul 2010)

bloomin' hope so!


----------



## swarm_catcher (4 Jul 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> I was in two minds about this, having failed to ignite any enthusiasm last year and the year after (and having been summoned to a party in Provence on the Sunday), but there is some enthusiasm, and people have made arrangements, so we're going to give it a go.



I'm indeed committed to this trip, even if it doesn't come off as a FNRttC event. My plans are to cycle to Belgium on the Saturday, spend Sunday with my parents, then Eurostar back from Lille on Monday. 

My Route


----------



## stevevw (5 Jul 2010)

I would have loved to have done this ride but will not be able to make it, perhaps next year. 

If one of you has a Garmin and can do me a copy of the route I would be grateful.
I may get a spare weekend that I can do this solo. Not as nice as doing it with all you loverly people but better than nothing.

Have a great time,

Steve


----------



## clivedb (5 Jul 2010)

Simon - Two for the ride to Newhaven, please - Marilyn and me. But we'll have to forego the continental leg unfortunately.


----------



## Aperitif (5 Jul 2010)

clivedb said:


> Simon - Two for the ride to Newhaven, please - Marilyn and me. But we'll have to forego the continental leg unfortunately.



Noix Ride to the Coast Clive...are you sure?


----------



## StuartG (6 Jul 2010)

clivedb said:


> Simon - Two for the ride to Newhaven, please - Marilyn and me. But we'll have to forego the continental leg unfortunately.


Great - it will be great for some specialist tech support for the maiden voyage of my new Fratello. Collecting later today from Condor ... oh dear, what am I going to do about the old avatar?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2010)

StuartG said:


> Great - it will be great for some specialist tech support for the maiden voyage of my new Fratello. Collecting later today from Condor ... oh dear, what am I going to do about the old avatar?



Photshop it to remove the bike leaving the D Lock hanging mysteriously in mid air!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 Jul 2010)

stevevw said:


> I would have loved to have done this ride but will not be able to make it, perhaps next year.
> 
> *If one of you has a Garmin* and can do me a copy of the route I would be grateful.
> I may get a spare weekend that I can do this solo. Not as nice as doing it with all you loverly people but better than nothing.
> ...



consider it done.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Jul 2010)

Having conversed with Des earlier today, we had a sort of "Hastings is nice, I think I'm going to take my passport anyway but"...and then Charlotte joined in with sensible words...so the prognosis is: we are going to raid Dieppe - a bit like the Raid on Entebbe I suppose. 'In at the Dieppe end'. 

(Weird way to bump a thread but hey! it's 'Vuvuzela Sunday'!)


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Jul 2010)

there are quite a few who are thinking of coming as far as Newhaven, and a few more who are packing their passports and seeing how they feel about it when they get to the ferry....

I'm not keeping a list - if for any reason you're running late then give me a call on 07776 210 731 and we'll work something out


----------



## des.o (12 Jul 2010)

Another one for the non-existent list to Newhaven - passport will be packed for unforeseen eventualities.


----------



## StuartG (12 Jul 2010)

BAD NEWS - you can't book a bike to Dieppe online for the Friday 1100 (quota full)
GOOD NEWS - I rang the 0800 number and used my charme anglais to persuade the French lady to book me on ... first time in 50 years I had any success with a femme de France. Is this a good omen for the weekend?

Also booked in at Dieppe Formule1 So there is a bed going free there. Femmes de France will be given preference, particularly if they have a certificate in cycle maintenance;-) 

I intend to cycle on to Paris on Saturday if the weather is good. If not then I have a contingency reservation for the late return. Does this fit in with anybody else's plans?


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jul 2010)

des.o said:


> Another one for the non-existent list to Newhaven - passport will be packed for unforeseen eventualities.



I do need to get back for something on the Friday evening - but it can't do any harm to bring my passport, just in case I get caught up by a tide of enthusiasm!


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jul 2010)

I'm bringing mine too,Frank. Stuart is far too organised - if the Woolwich ferry can take a stack of bikes then an ocean going liner should manage with no problem 
The question is: what to wear. Usually it's a paisley morning gown for breakfast - the one with the quilted lapels...and, for foreign parts I usually have a barathea blazer with corduroy slacks and Oxford brogu...Oh OK - t shirt jeans and sandals then. € and a padlock.


----------



## frank9755 (12 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> The question is: what to wear. Usually it's a paisley morning gown for breakfast - the one with the quilted lapels...and, for foreign parts I usually have a barathea blazer with corduroy slacks and Oxford brogu...Oh OK - t shirt jeans and sandals then. € and a padlock.



Some good suggestions there!
I went on the Dieppe ferry in May - the overnight one - and found the most convenient thing to wear was some sweaty cycling kit I happened to have on me from my ride down from London. While it wasn't the most comfortable, it saved a lot of time dressing in the morning and helped me get a row of seats to myself!


----------



## StuartG (12 Jul 2010)

Sorry for being too organised - but I've looked into getting back from Paris. My legs will be beyond jelly by then so I had delusions of Eurostar-ing back to London till I checked the one way price next Sunday - £200 +£20 for the bike!!!
However SNCF can get me and a bike back to Dieppe for just £26.50 which seems a more reasonable and relaxed option.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jul 2010)

That's good value returning to Dieppe, Stuart. I spoke with Charlotte yesterday and she said that bikes had to be boxed or bagged on Eurostar. (I and two others took back three barrowloads of wine last December and the train manager let us put them in the locked storage / freight bit, which was easy peasy. I asked then about putting bikes in there and he said "Oui - pas de problem" - which it obviously is!) Two hundred quid! 
The SNCF is just a 'roll on' train, I presume,for riders and bikes...
If it is possible to leap on a ferry at Newhaven, then at worst it could be a FNRaDuS.


----------



## StuartG (12 Jul 2010)

Aperitif said:


> That's good value returning to Dieppe, Stuart. I spoke with Charlotte yesterday and she said that bikes had to be boxed or bagged on Eurostar.


The SNCF line is bagged/box is treated as luggage. Unboxed means you are supposed to have a reservation but it seems that turn up and hope is OK. As there are frequent trains this should not be a problem although you have to change at Rouen.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jul 2010)

The project I'm working on, inherited from a soon to be ex-colleague, is doing its best to go off the rails, which means I need to be in the office on Friday morning, and wide awake.

Thusly I will have to bail on the ride. 

Someone will have to pay for this. BIG TIME.


----------



## KathyP (13 Jul 2010)

Wotcha all. Have just popped in from over the road (yACF) to say "Hi" and that me an' Tim are planning to attend all the way to Dieppe, so we'll see some of you there.

When I booked two cyclists on the ferry, an odd message along the lines of "warning: you must book separately for each additional bike" popped up. I'm not sure if this means that I've only booked two people and one bike (which would be a weird and stoopid system), or whether they regularly get people who turn up with more than one bicycle, but since we're on the tandem and only have one bike between us, I'm not bothered. Anyway, this means we *may* have a spare bicycle allocation (though not the space for a person) up for the begging - I'm sure someone who has used this ferry before can enlighten me.

See some of you on Thursday night/Friday morning.

Kathy P


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jul 2010)

Good


----------



## arallsopp (14 Jul 2010)

I've brought an upright back on the eurostar before. They wanted it bagged and with the wheels off (and in the bag). Still a little jumpy about letting me on. Considering the size of some of the suitcases / rucksacks on board, I think they got off lightly.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jul 2010)

arallsopp said:


> I've brought an upright back on the eurostar before. They wanted it bagged and with the wheels off (and in the bag). Still a little jumpy about letting me on. Considering the size of some of the suitcases / rucksacks on board, I think they got off lightly.



I was thinking of packing mine in a wardrobe


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2010)

Bonjour mes copins et copines...et mes amis du velo aussi! The weather looks a bit of a Bastille at the moment. San Fairy Anne 
[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytnJorRDfiQ[/media]


----------



## Charlotte (15 Jul 2010)

StuartG said:


> Also booked in at Dieppe Formule1 So there is a bed going free there. Femmes de France will be given preference, particularly if they have a certificate in cycle maintenance;-)



How about a Femme de Ealing who's a bit handy with a spoke wrench?

If I do come all the way to Dieppe, I'm short of somewhere to kip. I'll pack my took kit and I don't snore


----------



## StuartG (15 Jul 2010)

Charlotte said:


> How about a Femme de Ealing who's a bit handy with a spoke wrench?


Please send picture of spoke wrench!


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2010)

StuartG said:


> Please send picture of spoke wrench!



"Get a room"


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2010)

the weather pastcast being what it is I'm almost, but not quite, glad I have to work tomorrow and can't come.


----------



## StuartG (15 Jul 2010)

I reckon there are about 9 on the non-list. Anybody meeting up earlier at Victoria (usual place, usual time). Might be drier less windy than HPC.

Metcheck only suggests a wet start but dry if headwindy passage. Gave up on MetOffice/Weather.com. Too depressing.


----------



## TimO (15 Jul 2010)

The Current forecast on XCWeather for London has wetness midmorning (around 4am), whereas the forecast for Newhaven is frightening, 5mm of rain and 25mph Southerly winds!

I suspect it's going to be nice and pleasant and dry until such a time as it's too late to turn around!

On the plus side, once the sun comes up we'll soon dry off.


----------



## clivedb (15 Jul 2010)

Sorry, Marilyn and I are going to have to bale out of this one. But don't doubt we'll be genteel.

Simon, Marilyn will send you a txt.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2010)

So... how many of you left then?


----------



## KathyP (15 Jul 2010)

Me an Tim are still planning on coming along, though he's making grumbly noises about the weather.


----------



## StuartG (15 Jul 2010)

Provided there is somebody I can draft - I'm followin'


----------



## swarm_catcher (15 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> So... how many of you left then?



Yep, still in. Pretty much ready. Off to do first half of usual Thursday night pub quiz then I'll be off to Hyde Park Corner. See you there.


----------



## TimO (15 Jul 2010)

I'm still doing it, or as far as Newhaven. I don't have my passport with me, so I'll have to turn around at the edge of the country.

I suspect I'll regret this when the weather turns a bit damper, but in for a penny...

I won't be doing the Genteel ride, since I'll be saving myself for the Dun Run, so I need my FNRttC fix.


----------



## redjedi (15 Jul 2010)

Bon Voyage tout le monde


----------



## Charlotte (15 Jul 2010)

I've just heard the weather forecast: I'm out.

It was when the guy on the BBC used the phrase, "sucker's gap" that I realised it wasn't happening. Apparently, it'll be lovely early this evening, but it won't last. As night falls, it's going to piss it down with rain and there's going to be a howler of a wind until morning.

Sorry.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> So... how many of you left then?



I am going - I will take a passport, stuff, and an attitude consistent with my state of mind...but I'm not planning on it being a mess! 

Unlikely to get on a boat - not to Dieppe anyway, by all accounts, but hey! it is a holiday. I have changed pedals, ergo shoes, for the deluge. The night ride is vital.


----------



## KathyP (15 Jul 2010)

Charlotte: htfu! ;-)


----------



## TimO (15 Jul 2010)

I think the "interesting" bit is this bunch of weather:







It's going Eastward. If we're lucky it'll slow down, or dump out over the rest of the UK before it gets to the South-East.


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2010)

Chapeau to the Newhaven hardcore. Heroic stuff. Rather you than me, but good luck and all that.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jul 2010)

Charlotte said:


> I've just heard the weather forecast: I'm out.
> 
> It was when the guy on the BBC used the phrase, "sucker's gap" that I realised it wasn't happening. Apparently, it'll be lovely early this evening, but it won't last. As night falls, it's going to piss it down with rain and there's going to be a howler of a wind until morning.
> 
> Sorry.


ha! Some of us are relishing the prospect of testing our rain gear!


----------



## theclaud (15 Jul 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> ha! Some of us are relishing the prospect of testing our rain gear!



Yes. And I'd like to assure you we're all totally taken in by this.


----------



## TimO (15 Jul 2010)

My rain gear is comprised of a waterproof & sort of breathable jacket, and I've had the chance to test it on many FNRttCs over the last 12 months!

I was wondering whether to wear tights rather than shorts, but the temperature will still be pretty mild.


----------



## Aperitif (15 Jul 2010)

Bibs, base, Gore and Montane. I dress up more for the bike than I ever would as a real human!


----------



## des.o (15 Jul 2010)

The way I see it there's bail out points at Gatwick, Hyde Park Corner and the Chiswick borders - monsoon conditions at any of these and W4 Kebabs & the dodgy late night offy beckons. Failing that there's Newhaven - then I'm definitely going home.... unless I go to France. Fully committed me....


----------



## frank9755 (15 Jul 2010)

I'm still coming. 


Weather doesn't look worse than February's run to Brighton - yet!


----------



## StuAff (15 Jul 2010)

Bonne chance mes amis!


----------



## TimP (15 Jul 2010)

Front tyre blew out on the way to the station.

Wheeled it home and have switched the tyre. We now intend to head them off at the bottom of Reigate Hill and on to France.


----------



## Flying Dodo (16 Jul 2010)

Hope you all made it OK.

And for those crossing La Manche, although this is probably too late, don't forget to cycle on the right.

Have fun.


----------



## KathyP (16 Jul 2010)

We're on the ferry, setting in to the quiet seats for a snooze. It's a glorious morning and we have chocolate.


----------



## martint235 (16 Jul 2010)

KathyP said:


> We're on the ferry, setting in to the quiet seats for a snooze. It's a glorious morning and we have chocolate.




I'm so jealous!!! I wish I'd heard earlier about this one!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (16 Jul 2010)

No rain once they were south of Gatwick, or so someone said on Twitter, where FNRttC has its very own hashtag #FNRttC


----------



## des.o (16 Jul 2010)

That was huge fun - one of my fnrttc favourites; rain, wind, sun, south coast cobbles, sprints and mini climbs - a veritable scaled down TdeF. Nice compact group of riders kept the pace seemingly higher than normal - good to be able to spin the pedals more than usual and keep out the cold. Trouble free stop at Gatwick and no rain onwards from there. Beautiful countryside on the unfamiliar road to Lewes and one of the most picturesque breakfast venues yet - a portacabin underneath the Newhaven flyover (but the food was good, staff friendly and they did have their own pet seagull). An intrepid group presented passports and bade farewell to blighty, whilst three of us followed the coastal trail to brighton fighting the strongest head/cross winds I've ever ridden in - terrific stuff, if a little hairy at times. A ceremonial spin past the Madeira then a double caffeine hit before grabbing the usual train back. Looking forward to a genteel follow-up.

All rounded off by getting home to watch the highlights of yesterday's tour stage - not convinced on Renshaw's suitability for the genteel ride even if he has got time on his hands.


----------



## theclaud (16 Jul 2010)

AdrianC said:


> If a person were to get lost on a ride onwards from a FNRTTC by themselves, would that qualify for associate Mouseketeer status?





Come on, Adrian - let's have the full story...


----------



## Aperitif (16 Jul 2010)

AdrianC said:


> If a person were to get lost on a ride onwards from a FNRTTC by themselves, would that qualify for associate Mouseketeer status?



You need some home education in the art of map reading Adrian!  'Associate Mouseketeer' is not bad though...

A very wholesome ride - as Des mentioned, with pace, water, more water but not much more, hot water, a lovely breakfast and some NC2 action. With vistas galore and a highly technical entry into Brighton from Newhaven, saluting the Madeira, and 'people' watching from the comfort of Nero tables outside. I lugged a 'marinsack' full of items to wear + all sorts of legal tender and documents, ready to invade Dieppe. Only the really awkward ferry timings put me off - the hours of return were too awkward for what I need to do in London this weekend.

My bike is washed and ironed, oiled and greased - ready for action. Au contraire, I am unwashed, greasy, unironed and ready for bed. Best eat something too...then I'll post a few photos


----------



## frank9755 (16 Jul 2010)

Just got up and ready to go out!

As above - a wonderful ride. In fact two rides: 

- London to Gatwick - battling through the night against a headwind and driving rain which stung our faces like needles on the downhill sections

- Gatwick to Newhaven - a brisk saunter through the Sussex dawn with light winds, no rain and even some dappled sunshine, which was starting to get quite hot when I went out to join the seagulls outside our cafe.

Adrian, sounds like you have had at least four rides!


----------



## Aperitif (17 Jul 2010)

Alors!
I went upstairs to remove the rain assisted road filth from my encrusted shape and ooops! it is 03:30 in the morning. I must have 'nodded off'. 
Our 'Newhaven Night' began as usual - under the Wellington Arch. Simon was taking a rest break by reposing while others arrived. Tourists were throwing their odd change into his cycling cap as they strolled by - probably thinking that the poor soul could do with a good square meal.
Dry, temperate and lovely was the weather as we set off to Sloane Square and beyond. Not so active as a Friday Night Special but the ride group was moving quickly to discharge the metropolis. Then it rained.
Els, Kathy, Simon, Tim O, Tim P, Adrian, Frank, Stuart, David, Des and self - 11 riders and ten bikes. As mentioned earlier, Mr & Mrs Pike had 'trouble at mill', but were able to join at Reigate Hill - and we sped to Gatwick, to dry, to warm and to chat. There's something quite nice about the smaller group - it gives each other a bit more time to socialise. Besides, there was no rush. Reigate was full of chavs - a group of whom tried to irritate Des by launching a big plastic bottle at him whilst tearing round the corner in their 'shot hatch' . We were in motion and I saw a skinny runt ease himself right out of the rear window, out of sight of Des, and try to throw just as the car lurched around. I hope the tosser hurt himself contorting like that.
Reigate was 'alive' and I said to Des "What are all these people doing around at this time of night - it's Thursday, not Friday?" (it was 02:15) Nonchalant Des replied 'Didn't you do the same thing when you were young - get in, an hours kip and out again to work?' "Most certainly not" I lied. ((i) rarely went home, and ii) work? )
Gatwick's back entrance to pleasure was negotiated without problem and we dried.
On leaving, it was a tad chilly but dry and we hacked on with only a couple of punctures disturbing the hum of the peloton.





Dicing with dawn as the group makes its way towards daylight...

The route into Newhaven was a Legg special, affording good stretches of quiet roads leading to a magic daybreak vista. As you can see, the sun always shines on the righteous! 




Here's my usual model, Des, providing the foreground for this week's scenery shot.

And we coasted into Newhaven.
Out café - on the face of it - was not in a bijou location.




Kathy and Els enjoy the café garden...the sun was warming and very relaxing...




The menu was good. All served with a smile and good manner.

It just goes to show that looks aren't everything because it was ideal! Bognor's breakfast was good the other week, but this one was a real plate filler - hot and fresh, with 'proper' mugs of steaming tea for 50p. Couple that with a cheery couple of young women behind the counter and it was a recipe for cycling success. Tim didn't want tomatoes so the chef gave him an extra egg!




The Pitstop crew - ready to serve you!
The staff would have done anything to satisfy the appetites of a room full of hungry cyclists - we proposed a visit to give them a 'full-house' and they were enthusiastic. One for the notebook that is - so friendly. Thank you.

I was umm-ing and ahh-ing a great deal. My rucksack was bulging with sartorial goodies, euros and passport...Um / Ahh/Um/Ahh/Ummmmm...the boat, Dieppe...
Sometimes I hate myself.
But we went to 'see them off', then Des, Tim O and I set out for a seafront ride. It was going to be a short one to the station via the scenery, but we dallied and enjoyed just watching...




Newhaven Marina - an upcoming place




The seagulls paid scant attention to the fair-faced concrete - look at the little footprints - aww!




Nice sky bringing out the best in the seafront architecture. we speculated on the cost of property overlooking the ferry terminal and The Marina...

http://www.rightmove...y-12481236.html
Here's the other point of view:




The ship to shift the Friday riders to Dieppe.

I had viewed the map a couple of weeks ago and there seemed to be a straight line route to Brighton and Madeira Drive. Why not? Off we went.
Well, this is a bit of a side dish to the main event, which I hope will be fully reported a bit later, but we had a sortie on one of the finest routes known to National cycle Networks - the NC2. Following the coastline, up a steady, long climb, we ended up at some garages at the top of a council estate. Tim's knee was hurting a bit so he was punished further by a bit of cyclo-cross to get to the path again!
Wow! Bring back the Friday Night offroad bit! This section was positively 'Arundellzeqqian' in appearance. Flints with the ability to tear tyres at twenty paces and potholes to shake the fillings. (The Sunday Shiny Bike posse would poop themselves to do this to their glossy machines!)
That passed, and the 'executive triumvrate' ie: us, decided that there is no point trailing through yet another housing estate with the 'coast road' beckoning.
It was a cracking approach to Brighton. UP and down, UP and down (we had been at it all night - come on!) we went past the Baths, a Windmill, and some impressive looking buildings that surveyed the sea. Massive head/ crosswinds that ripped through our wheels and buffeted from both directions - quite a careful piece of riding required. The Marina, a descent and yes! Madeira Drive, courtesy of a nice clean cyclepath in sedate colour. We liked that.




Heavy rollers. Perfect view.
A good ride would be the Newhaven for breakfast at the Pitstop Café, followed by cruise to Brighton (avoiding those craters if poss.) with a bit of a group thing - perhaps on the highpoint overlooking Brighton seafront..?
Passing the time outside Nero provided the necessary resolve to head back into London and we parted - to meet again, don't know where, don't know when...
Good luck to Els who is headed for Belgium (mind the buns) and Stuart, who is taking his shiny Condor Fratello on honeymoon to Paris. We await their reports. (I hope)
And Adrian - Vasco de Gama of the Kent countryside - we look forward to your 'additional extra' too!

The only thing I regret?
There wasn't much of this:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jul 2010)

That remarkable bit of NCN2 almost put me off sustrans routes for life.


----------



## TimO (17 Jul 2010)

There's not a lot I can add to Des and Aperitif's write-ups.

The ride started out a bit damp, but it was quite fast with so few people. It was nice to leave Gatwick Airport with the weather rather a lot drier, and the final variation on the route into Newhaven (as opposed to the Brighton route) was quite excellent, excepting the very last bit on the main road, which was quite busy since it was a Friday morning, and people were on their way to work.

Des, Aperitif and I probably got to see the ferry before the rest did, given the time they had to wait when we left them.




Full sized panoramic view of the ferry.

What we saw of Newhaven was a bit meh, but the route out had a nice little off-road bit, after quite a little climb out. Unfortunately my right knee started hurting after I left breakfast. I don't know what I did to it, but it was quite painful when I put any force through it, so I had to essentially cycle with just my left leg. Not exactly optimal for NCN2 along the south coast, which has a handful of short climbs along it.




Full sized panoramic view of part of the port.

NCN2 is a little odd around there. There's a nice, if little rugged bit shortly after leaving Newhaven, but then it essentially directs you though a housing estate, to avoid the busy south coast road. Since it eventually dumps you onto that anyway, the effort involved in sending you down this rather soulless bit seems a bit pointless.

With my duff knee, we were a bit slower than would have been ideal, especially with the moderate levels of traffic, so ended up cycling along the cyclepath bit on the pavement at the side of the road. Eventually, from the Marina onwards, you do end up on a small quieter route, which brings you in along the front, and past the Madera Cafe.

We stopped off, as the others have said, for a coffee, chinwag, and spot of Brighton people watching, before departing for the station and a fast trip back to East Croydon for me. For once no one got on at Gatwick with a heap of luggage to block the doorway!



.
Des and Aperitif partaking of mid-morning coffee in Brighton.

My smattering of photos are here.

The thumbnails were hyperlinked to the original images, but the new board software seems to make that so difficult to do now, that I've lost the will to live trying to get it to work.

The route from HPC to Newhaven is on GPSies, and our final bit from there to Brighton station is also on there.


----------



## TimO (17 Jul 2010)

AdrianC said:


> You want the 19 or 49 minutes past the hour, fast from Brighton to East Croydon.



Yes, but we missed that one by about 30 seconds, and it's more expensive than taking First Capital Connect.


----------



## TimP (18 Jul 2010)

Having now completed a second night ride in three days back from Newhaven to home I am drinking tea and contemplating not getting up until Wednesday.

My body-clock would like to know what it must have done wrong in a previous life.


----------



## StuartG (18 Jul 2010)

Got back home a shade tight of 5am this morning. Had to cycle all the way as Southern don't do trains to Sydenham that early. Not bad - 5 hours from Newhaven and I slowed considerably after ditching the rest of the crew west of Gatwick as I took the easy way home via the Merstham Gap. By gum those other know how to tank - next time I'm out with those I'm packing a front-firing grappling iron. Never gone as far and as fast in my life.

So thanks to the team. It was a real coming of age for me in every way for me. Tentatively cycling as far as Downe 15 months ago and now feeling confident solo night cycling. And thanks for the Cake Mr & Mrs P ... and the Cidre and Tim please tell everyone about that special cheese you were sold in the Marche - made from the very essence of the lesser spotted Warthog milk. Something my palate will never forget ...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jul 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I can't see them using that in their promotional material any time soon.



Oh I dunno. It's probably good publicity, showing that they welcome those with Special Needs.


----------



## frank9755 (18 Jul 2010)

I didn't realise that you guys sitting outside in the sun were planning a cunning Brighton extension! Glad that people are drifting back from the continent safely, with tales of heroic exploits to entertain us on future nights. 

We left the cafe, got to the station and a direct train to London rolled up immediately. I slept a good bit of the way but woke up after a couple of older women sat with us and we had a useful discussion on how best to prolong the life of paint after the tin has been opened.


----------



## TimP (18 Jul 2010)

Oh and why when you've just discounted the necessity of a gander through Decathlon for the sake of bargain spotting and trundled down the hill into town does the chain then decide to go ping.

Cue some swearing and roadside fettling, and a trip back up the hill for a spare chain is scheduled.

At least that didn't happen at silly o' clock.


----------



## StuartG (18 Jul 2010)

TimP said:


> Oh and why when you've just discounted the necessity of a gander through Decathlon for the sake of bargain spotting and trundled down the hill into town does the chain then decide to go ping.


Due punishment of the link god for failure to wear your panama. Did that case of cidre make it home in good shape?


----------



## TimO (18 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> I didn't realise that you guys sitting outside in the sun were planning a cunning Brighton extension! ...



I certainly wasn't planning anything cunning. I thought Des and Aperitif were going back to London after breakfast, but they convinced me to bimble up the coast. Actually since Brighton was closer than I thought, it wasn't a bad idea. If I'd realised my knee was a bit borked I may not have slowed them down, and also jumped on the train.

If you got a direct train you were doing pretty well, there are only two a day, one at 7am, and the other (which I guess you caught) at 8-30(ish).


----------



## frank9755 (18 Jul 2010)

TimO said:


> I certainly wasn't planning anything cunning. I thought Des and Aperitif were going back to London after breakfast, but they convinced me to bimble up the coast. Actually since Brighton was closer than I thought, it wasn't a bad idea.
> 
> If you got a direct train you were doing pretty well, there are only two a day, one at 7am, and the other (which I guess you caught) at 8-30(ish).



It was an excellent idea - the photos suggest you may have even managed to get another breakfast out of it!

I was very pleased with the direct train! We actually left to catch the 8:40 but allowed a bit of time and the 8:28 direct service just rolled up. A quick 10 mile ride from Victoria and I was showered and in bed by 11am


----------



## frank9755 (18 Jul 2010)

TimP said:


> Oh and why when you've just discounted the necessity of a gander through Decathlon for the sake of bargain spotting...




A bad miss! For me one of the highlights of trips to France is looking through the cycling sections in LeClerc hypermarkets, where they have wonderful bits of cable and shiny little clips for a few centimes. Never stumbled upon a Decathlon but it must be even more fun!


----------



## Aperitif (19 Jul 2010)

frank9755 said:


> *I didn't realise that you guys sitting outside in the sun were planning a cunning Brighton extension*! Glad that people are drifting back from the continent safely, with tales of heroic exploits to entertain us on future nights.
> 
> We left the cafe, got to the station and a direct train to London rolled up immediately. I slept a good bit of the way but woke up after a couple of older women sat with us and we had a useful discussion on how best to prolong the life of paint after the tin has been opened.



Sorry again, Frank...I was still 'minded' to head overboardseas - I was 'drifting' but chose London over Dieppe as someone needed access to my flat on Saturday morning - my shoulders still ache from that rucksack full of junk aka clothes - As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the Newhaven + added Brighton would make a neat ride.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Jul 2010)

TimO said:


> There's not a lot I can add to Des and Aperitif's write-ups.
> 
> The ride started out a bit damp, but it was quite fast with so few people. It was nice to leave Gatwick Airport with the weather rather a lot drier, and the final variation on the route into Newhaven (as opposed to the Brighton route) was quite excellent, excepting the very last bit on the main road, which was quite busy since it was a Friday morning, and people were on their way to work.
> 
> ...



I like your photo panoramas Tim - have you seen the Lomography Spinner? I think you need one


----------



## swarm_catcher (21 Jul 2010)

This was an excellent weekend for me. Thanks for organising the FNRttC, Simon, and thanks to riders for the brilliant company.

My thoughts are on my blog : Blogpost

And here are some photos: Photos


----------



## frank9755 (21 Jul 2010)

swarm_catcher said:


> This was an excellent weekend for me. Thanks for organising the FNRttC, Simon, and thanks to riders for the brilliant company.
> 
> My thoughts are on my blog : Blogpost
> 
> And here are some photos: Photos





Great pictures, Els - thanks for sharing!

I have been regretting not having taken my passport and joined you all on the ferry all week!


----------



## StuartG (23 Jul 2010)

Glad to see you got home safely Els. I was thinking of you as I battled in the opposite direction. I had a pleasant 60 mile up and down two Normandy river valleys in lieu of Paris.

Then fun with the Pikes & The Legg before cantering home overnight Saturday/Sunday. All in all a great time. Thanks for your pix - I enjoyed and laughed. Luckily you didn't catch my other two 'moments'. But I think I have cracked it now.......

We should get some more continental rides organised. 'Thursday Night Ride to the Continent' (TNRttC) must be a good proposition?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2015)

Must have done - they were firmly shut the following year...funny that. (PS Sorry about the thread res. but someone 'man in black' posted today (6th April 2015 ) about a sortie to Dieppe, and I just had a 'moment of innocence'.)


----------

